# Sky channels for Paralympic dressage?



## acw295 (29 August 2012)

Anyone know what Sky channels the paralympic dressage will be on?

I thought I'd read 450-455 (may have imagined that though) but those channels aren't there yet and want to Sky+ it as at Bucks County on Thurs.


----------



## dieseldog (29 August 2012)

_From Archery to Wheelchair Tennis via 5-a-side Football and Judo, the Paralympic Games promises to continue the sporting drama we've become so accustomed to throughout the Olympic Games, and if you've not managed to bag yourself any tickets (this summer's Paralympic Games is a sell out) there are several ways to watch without missing a second of action on Channel 4, More 4 and Channel 4 HD, as well as three additional channels that can be found on channels 450, 451 and 452 and coverage online and through your smartphone app._


----------



## Star_Chaser (29 August 2012)

such a shame they aren't offering the same sort of coverage for the para as they did the normal olympics.  We're off to see something OH has booked tickets for Judo I think but I would love to see the equestrian events.


----------



## philamena (29 August 2012)

horseloaner said:



			such a shame they aren't offering the same sort of coverage for the para as they did the normal olympics.  We're off to see something OH has booked tickets for Judo I think but I would love to see the equestrian events.
		
Click to expand...

Channel 4 got given the rights rather than the BBC and just doesn't have access to the same number of platforms unfortunately. Will be a real shame if we can't see so much of the dressage


----------



## acw295 (29 August 2012)

Thanks - as dressage is all mixed up with other sports won't bother with Sky+ as don't want it clogged up with things I'm not interested in, not got much space left.

Coverage is going to be very disappointing looking at the schedule


----------



## philamena (29 August 2012)

Here's some info on what will and won't be available via the BBC: Hopefully Five Live will clock the importance of the dressage after the Olympics success... 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/theeditors/2012/08/the_bbcs_paralympics_coverage.html


----------

